# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  هي الفايروسات والتروجان والوورم؟ وكيفية الحماية ؟ وسبل الوقاية

## المهندس

ما هي الفايروساتVirus والبرامج الدوديةWorms واحصنة طروادةTrojan ؟؟
إن الفيروسات، والبرامج الدودية، وأحصنة طروادة هي عبارة عن برامج ضارة قد تسبب الضرر للكمبيوتر والمعلومات الموجودة عليه. كما يمكنها أن تتسبب في إبطاء سرعة الإنترنت، وقد تستخدم الكمبيوتر الخاص بك لتنتشر في أجهزة كمبيوتر أصدقائك، وعائلتك، وزملائك في العمل، وفي سائر شبكة الويب. أما الأمر الجيد، فهو أنه بقليل من الوقاية وتحكيم المنطق، تكون أقل عرضة لتقع فريسة لهذه التهديدات.

ما هو الفيروس؟


الفيروس هو مجموعة من التعليمات البرمجية التي ترفق نفسها ببرنامج أو ملف لتتمكن من الانتشار من كمبيوتر إلى آخر. وتؤدي إلى الإصابة أثناء تنقلها. بإمكان الفيروسات إعطاب البرامج، والأجهزة، والملفات الخاصة بك.فيروس (اسم) تعليمات برمجية تمت كتابتها بهدف واضح وهو نسخ نفسها. يرفق الفيروس نفسه ببرنامج مضيف ثم يحاول الانتشار من كمبيوتر إلى آخر. وقد يؤدي إلى إعطاب الأجهزة، أو البرامج، أو المعلومات. كما تتفاوت الفيروسات التي تصيب البشر في خطورتها من مرض الإيبولا إلى الإنفلونزا البسيطة التي تستمر لمدة 24 ساعة فقط، فإن فيروسات الكمبيوتر تتفاوت من تلك التي تسبب إزعاجاً بسيطاً إلى تلك التي تسبب خراباً شاملاً. الأمر الجيد هو أن الفيروس الحقيقي لا ينتشر بدون تدخل بشري. يجب على أحد أن يتشارك في ملف أو يقوم بإرسال بريد إلكتروني كي يتحرك الفيروس.


ما هو البرنامج الدودي؟


تم تصميم البرنامج الدودي، مثل الفيروس، لنسخ نفسه من كمبيوتر إلى آخر، إلا أنه يفعل ذلك بشكل تلقائي. أولاً، يستولي على ميزات في الكمبيوتر بإمكانها نقل الملفات أو المعلومات ويتحكم بها. وحالما يوجد برنامج دودي في النظام، بإمكانه التنقل بمفرده. أحد الأخطار الكبيرة للبرامج الدودية هي قدرتها على النسخ المتماثل بأعداد كبيرة. مثلاً، قد يقوم البرنامج الدودي بإرسال نسخ عن نفسه إلى كافة الأشخاص المذكورين في دفتر عناوين البريد الإلكتروني، ثم تقوم أجهزة كمبيوتر هؤلاء الأشخاص بفعل مماثل، مما يتسبب في ما يشبه تأثير قطع الدومينو من حركة مرور كثيفة في الشبكة قد تؤدي إلى إبطاء شبكات العمل والإنترنت بشكل عام. عند إطلاق برامج دودية جديدة، فإنها تنتشر بسرعة كبيرة. فتعوّق عمل الشبكات وقد تسبب انتظاراً طويلاً لك (وللآخرين) عند عرض صفحات ويب الموجودة على الإنترنت.برنامج دودي (اسم) فئة فرعية من الفيروس. ينتشر البرنامج الدودي عادة بدون تدخل من المستخدم ويقوم بتوزيع نسخ كاملة (وربما معدّلة) عن نفسه عبر الشبكات. قد يستهلك البرنامج الدودي الذاكرة أو النطاق الترددي للشبكة، مما قد يؤدي إلى تعطيل الكمبيوتر. ولأن البرامج الدودية لا تحتاج إلى التنقل بواسطة برنامج أو ملف "مضيف"، فبإمكانها أيضاً الوصول عبر أسلوب النفق إلى النظام والسماح لشخص آخر بالتحكم بالكمبيوتر عن بُعد. تتضمن الأمثلة الحديثة على البرامج الدودية كل من البرنامج الدودي Sasser والبرنامج الدودي Blaster 



ما هو حصان طروادة؟


تماماً كما بدا حصان طروادة الميثولوجي على أنه هدية، ولكنه تبين بأنه يخفي جنوداً يونانيين استولوا بعد ذلك على مدينة طروادة، فأحصنة طروادة اليوم هي عبارة عن برامج كمبيوتر تبدو كأنها برامج مفيدة، ولكنها على عكس ذلك تهدد أمان الكمبيوتر وتسبب الكثير من الأضرار. ظهر مؤخراً حصان طروادة على شكل بريد إلكتروني تضمن مرفقات تم الادعاء بأنها تحديثات أمان من Microsoft، ولكن تبين أنها فيروسات تحاول تعطيل برامج مكافحة الفيروسات وجدران الحماية.حصان طروادة (اسم) برنامج كمبيوتر يبدو أنه مفيد ولكنه في الحقيقة يسبب الأضرار. تنتشر أحصنة طروادة عندما ينخدع الأشخاص بفتحهم برنامجاً يعتقدون بأنه من مصدر شرعي. لحماية المستخدمين بشكل أفضل، تقوم Microsoft في كثير من الأحيان بإرسال نشرات متعلقة بالأمان بواسطة البريد الإلكتروني، ولكنها لا تتضمن مرفقات أبداً. كما أننا ننشر كافة التنبيهات المتعلقة بالأمان في موقع الأمان على ويب قبل إرسالها بالبريد الإلكتروني لعملائنا.كما يمكن تضمين أحصنة طروادة في البرامج التي تقوم بتحميلها مجاناً. لا تقم أبداً بتحميل برنامج من مصدر لا تثق به. قم دائماً بتحميل التحديثات والتصحيحات التي توفرها Microsoft من Microsoft Windows Update أو Microsoft Office Update‏. 



كيف تنتشر البرامج الدودية والفيروسات الأخرى؟


ظاهرياً، كافة الفيروسات والعديد من البرامج الدودية ليس بإمكانها الانتشار إلا إذا قمت بفتح أو تشغيل برنامج مصاب.انتشر العديد من الفيروسات الأكثر خطورة بشكل أساسي عبر مرفقات البريد الإلكتروني، وهي الملفات المرسلة مع رسالة البريد الإلكتروني. ويمكنك عادة معرفة ما إذا كان البريد الإكتروني يتضمن مرفقاً لأنك ستلاحظ رمز مشبك ورق يمثل المرفق ويتضمن اسمه. الصور الفوتوغرافية، والرسائل المكتوبة بواسطة Microsoft Word، وحتى أوراق بيانات Excel هي فقط بعض أنواع الملفات التي من الممكن أن تستلمها عبر البريد الإلكتروني كل يوم. يتم إطلاق الفيروس عند فتح مرفق ملف مصاب (غالباً ما تقوم بالنقر المزدوج فوق رمز المرفق لفتحه).تلميح: لا تقم أبداً بفتح أي شيء مرفق برسالة بريد إلكتروني إلا إذا كنت تتوقع هذا المرفق وتعلم تماماً محتويات الملف.إذا استلمت بريداً إلكترونياً يتضمن مرفقاً من شخص لا تعرفه، فعليك حذفه فوراً. لسوء الحظ، ليس آمناً فتح المرفقات أحياناً حتى من الأشخاص الذين تعرفهم. تتمتع الفيروسات والبرامج الدودية بالقدرة على سرقة المعلومات من برامج البريد الإلكتروني لترسل نفسها إلى كافة الأشخاص المذكورين في دفتر العناوين. ولذلك، إذا استلمت بريداً إلكترونياً من شخص ما يتضمن رسالة لا تفهمها أو ملفاً لم تكن تتوقعه، فقم دائماً بالاتصال بهذا الشخص والتأكد من محتويات المرفق قبل فتحه.هناك فيروسات أخرى قد تنتشر من خلال برامج تقوم بتحميلها من الإنترنت أو من أقراص كمبيوتر مصابة بفيروس تقترضها من الأصدقاء أو حتى تشتريها من المتجر. هذه الطرق أقل شيوعاً للإصابة بالفيروس. معظم الناس يحصلون على الفيروس إذا قاموا بفتح وتشغيل مرفقات بريد إلكتروني غير معروفة.



كيف بإمكاني معرفة ما إذا كان لدي برنامج دودي أو فيروس آخر؟


عند فتح وتشغيل برنامج مصاب، قد لا تعلم بأنك قد أصبت بفيروس. ومن المحتمل أن يصبح الكمبيوتر بطيئاً أو يتعطل ويقوم بإعادة التشغيل كل بضع دقائق. أحياناً، يهاجم الفيروس الملفات التي تحتاج إليها لبدء تشغيل الكمبيوتر. في هذه الحالة، قد تضغط زر التشغيل لتجد نفسك تحدق في شاشة فارغة.كافة هذه الأعراض تشكل إشارات شائعة لإصابة الكمبيوتر بفيروس بالرغم من أنها أيضاً قد تكون ناتجة عن مشاكل في الأجهزة أو البرامج لا علاقة لها بالفيروسات.احذر من الرسائل التي تشير إلى أنك قد أرسلت بريداً إلكترونياً يحتوي على فيروس. فقد يعني ذلك أن الفيروس قد سجل عنوان البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك كمرسل لبريد إلكتروني ملوث. هذا لا يعني بالضرورة أن الفيروس موجود لديك. بعض الفيروسات لها القدرة على تزوير عناوين البريد الإلكتروني.ما لم يكن لديك برنامج لمكافحة الفيروسات مثبت على الكمبيوتر ومحدّث، فليس هناك طريقة أكيدة لمعرفة ما إذا كان لديك فيروس أم لا. إذا لم يكن لديك برنامج محدّث لمكافحة الفيروسات

----------------- ---------------

الاخوة والاخوات...اهم حماية ممكن ان نقوم بها .. هي الأبسط والأسهل والتي لا تحتاج الى برامج؟؟؟
كيف ذلك؟ 
لقد سبق لي ان أشرت الى كل عامل على الإنترنت ان لا يفتح اي شيء لا يعرفه شخصيا.. ولستم بحاجة لقراءة رسالة مهما كانت مغرية ؟ والحشرية .. سوف تحشركم ؟؟ مع الفايروسات والدود والتروجان؟؟ لا تدخلوا المواقع الاباحية اطلاقا ؟؟ هي الخطر ؟ وبمجملها تحوي اخطار الفايروسات؟ ولو راجعتم ذاكرتكم بعد ان عطبت في السابق؟ لتذكرتم اما دخولكم اليها ؟ او دخولها عليكم ؟
لا تضعوا اي سي دي في اجهزتكم ما لم تكونوا متاكدين من المصدر ؟؟
لا ترموا اجهزتكم بين ايدي اي شخص يدعي بعلم ومعرفة طريقة عمل الفورمات لأجهزتكم .. افضل شخص واهم خبير في الفورمات ؟؟
هو انت !!!

----------


## MR.X

*


مشكور اخوي الكريم على شرحك الوافي والمفيد .*

----------

